# etymology of the name "petrisor"



## cp99

hello, i am looking for the meaning of the family name "petrisor". 

thank you.


----------



## petero

"petrisor"-a diminutive , pet name for Peter = Petre in romanian


----------



## cp99

thank you for your help. so to clarify the "...isor" doesn't have a real meaning of its own? is that a common ending to other surnames?

thanks again. 
cp99


----------



## petero

NicK -Nicu -Nicusor
Most of them are names rather than surnames
"...isor" is a diminutive suffix and doesn't have a real meaning of its own
Others diminutive suffix :  "...el"  ;  "... ică"  ;  "...iţă" ;  "...uţ";   "...uţă"


----------



## cp99

thank you!


----------



## mariac122

further explanation, if it helps...

"Petre", "Pierre" - in French, comes from the Greek "petros" = "stone"


----------



## cp99

thank you. any idea about the other last name: zarembo?


----------



## petero

I don't think it is a romanian name


----------



## cp99

thanks again for all your help.  any ideas of where it might originate from?


----------



## Claudiopolis

cp99 said:


> thanks again for all your help.  any ideas of where it might originate from?



It may be from the island with the same name in Alaska. Just a wild guess.


----------

